# Immersion blender for body butter



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Apr 27, 2016)

Would my immersion blender work for body butter do you think?  I've only ever used mine for soap...  I'm not sure if body butter is too firm.  Anybody out there blend theirs this way?


----------



## Navaria (Apr 27, 2016)

Mine came with a whisk attachment and I used it on my body butter. But I don't make an extremely hard/thick butter either. As long as you're not trying to blend it after it has completely cooled and solidified, I would think it should be fine.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 27, 2016)

If it has a whisk attachment yes, without the whisk not likely, mine didn't (yes, I tried).


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Apr 27, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> If it has a whisk attachment yes, without the whisk not likely, mine didn't (yes, I tried).




Shunt-
May I ask what happened?  How did it not work?  Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 28, 2016)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> Shunt-
> May I ask what happened? How did it not work? Thanks!


 
Once it starts getting thick it would clog up the bell/blade. 

It would be fine while it's still liquid but once it starts getting super thick it needs a regular beater or whisk attachment.


----------



## lsg (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't think an immersion blender without a whisk attachment would whip in enough air to make the body butter fluffy and as shunt stated, the blade would soon clog.


----------

